# Carpin in rivers in winter



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

What do you guys look for in a winter spot for carp on a river? Any tricks, tips, anyone can divulge? Does corn work best, or should I try boilies, packbaits, doughballs, or something else?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Look for a deeper pool with faster water dumping into a slow moving mass. The fish generally will congregate at the edge of this fast water. Higher O2 levels, food being carried downstream, warmer temps, etc. All the baits you mentioned will work, but really highly flavored sweetcorn works best in the colder waters. The smaller the hookbait the better. And take it easy on the chum. Lower metabolism in the fish in colder waters means less feeding / faster fill-up. These have been my findings thus far, and seem to be working. Others may have their own opinions. But in my findings...you can't go wrong with those tips.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Something else to think about are high acidic baits in the cold waters. Acidity carries better....triggers feeding in cold water. Some anglers are known to soak their baits in coffee grounds/paste for that high acidity. I personally haven't messed with this one much, but might try it a few times this year. Maize soaked for 6 months in Jack Daniels Whiskey seems to work good in the colder months as well. Not to mention taking a sip or two every now and then 

PS: That Jack Daniels tip is for OGF members only


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well Shawn covered a good bit, i'll just add that finding the deepest hole that includes a big slackwater area filled with timber is the best place to start.
As for chum, i slow down, but i still chum spots, but instead of big grains, particles, ect. i prefer a total breakdown pellet that will bring fish to your area and keep them interested in feeding,but nothing to fill them up!

Also i like a very strong fruit flavored bait..i'll add 3x's the normal amount of flavoring most of the time! Also Alcohol based flavors get my thumbs up above most others! Sweetcorn is #2 on my list now, i think ive found a better one..only time will tell.
Also hair-rigs are not my chioce once waters cool below 45 degrees...only on the hook.

didnt think many guys on here fish winter carp in rivers...?.....i figured once the lakes frozen over they waited on spring...lol!!! 
Sure would like to see others catches in winter from Ohio, tired of looking at mine.(jokin)

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Alcohol flavored baits  A good brandy is awsome  .....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Glad to here all the river talk, but how do you anchor your baits with the current like it is now? Even in the slack waters, it seems like I can never get anything to stay where I want it. Steal the wife's bowling ball?

Catslammer out


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Guess you don't know everything about some of us then RiverRat


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

What kind of rig would you use like a slip sinker rig with maybe a 1/4 oz. egg sinker? 

Also what kind of tactics would you use for carping lakes in the winter? I thinking about trying for carp at paint creek lake this weekend, as of about an hour ago the lake was about 18ft. above winter pool so at least its unthawed.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Shawn your right, i forgot about CFD...lol. I find it hard sometimes to remember its a river with all the concrete, bums, cars, ect....hehehe!

Slammer, with the way the river is right NOW....you could anchor it with a boat anchor and still not hold..lol. Even i know when the waters too messed up and right now, for get rivers..BUT if it was SUMMER or atleast 50+ degree water temps..well i'd be fishing in backwater flooded areas, fields, and flooded area that has slower water than the main current....i did it for years with channel cats during spring.Even for my winter smallmouth bass fishing i like the water to be up some...very easy to find them when the waters high...only question is will they take your offering?
I fish the Ohio river for cats when its warm and hold right in the white water below dams...what type of rig are you using?

As far as sinkers go for carp, in winter on NORMAL trips even in high water(just not FLOOD stage water) i use 1/2 oz sinkers as a standard, fished sliding on the line.....size #10-#4 hooks.

Trap, i know nothing of winter lakes....if the rivers are fishable..im there FIRST! Lakes are only a back up plan or a social event only.

Scott


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wasn't referring to the Scioto. I don't fish that after NOvember or before April.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been using E.C. gold aberdeen 2/0 hooks for carp and they seem to work fine. One problem I have with them though is how long the shank is. 

What kind of hooks do you like for carp? Baitholders?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...2/0 size!! Thats channel cat size hooks for me.

I use heavy duty #6-#4 Ashima RD2's...and prefer overseas brands from Japan over American brands.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

traphunter said:


> I have been using E.C. gold aberdeen 2/0 hooks for carp and they seem to work fine. One problem I have with them though is how long the shank is.
> 
> What kind of hooks do you like for carp? Baitholders?


Most use baitholders in size 4 and 6 because they are available everywhere. The thing to look for, usually when using the knotless knot, is a strong hook with an in-turned eye as this aid in hooking.

I used to use 2/0 hooks when I fished with doughbaits, but now I use small hooks and the knotless knot.

I have bought carp specific hooks the past few years and the nash fang X's are by far my favorite, but they aren't available in the US. Recently, I discovered on the CAG forums that some are using fly hooks and I seem to like the tiemco 2457's in size 6, but I haven't put them through any tough tests yet.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, thats almost the same style hook as my Ashima's, which are'nt made anymore sadly!
Are the Tiemco hooks heavy a gauge wire, or thin???

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

they are "2X Strong" fly hooks which are made for the likes of steelies, so they should be strong enough. The biggest hook, size 6, looks a good, but the smaller ones look a little thin. I haven't caught anything of size but I haven't had one marred hook point (like I continuously do with fox hooks). Plus they are super cheap (>$6 per 25).


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info. just wish they made a #4 & #2 in them. I have 125 of the Ashima RD2's in #6 and 125 in #4 and think the #6 is too small for my carping. and as for price, yea that is cheap...i paid around $60 for my 250 hooks from the UK...geez! but i have'nt found a hook that comes close to them locally....these are awsome hooks..IMO.

Scott


----------

